
Ask HN: CMS with the following features? - dillonraphael
I&#x27;ve been trying to decide between keystonejs and grav.<p>With grav I can host on a shared server no problem,  but keystone is a node app so I need a VPS.<p>Grav uses Twig so implementing React seems like a pain. Since keystone is node, React implementation fits perfectly.<p>Trying to find something that&#x27;s right in the middle . Any ideas?
======
velmu
Uh, what do you need React for on a content driven site?

For interactivity you you could add a post-grav build step to run your React
step: [https://medium.com/@velmu/sleep-safe-with-static-
html-968ee7...](https://medium.com/@velmu/sleep-safe-with-static-
html-968ee78b07e4?source=linkShare-87350e1fddab-1477370194)

If you want to use React as your toolkit for the whole site, take a look at
React powered static site generators like Antwar: [http://react-
etc.net/entry/a-static-site-generator-built-wit...](http://react-
etc.net/entry/a-static-site-generator-built-with-react-antwar)

